
Text analysis of Trump's tweets shows he writes only the (angrier) Android half - nthitz
http://varianceexplained.org/r/trump-tweets/
======
minimaxir
Same as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12261553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12261553)

